
MacBook Pro 2018 performance can be improved by limiting power consumption - n1000
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Apple-MacBook-Pro-2018-Much-more-performance-with-a-few-clicks.317552.0.html
======
gigatexal
Apple will address this in software I think

~~~
gigatexal
[https://sixcolors.com/post/2018/07/apple-releases-
software-f...](https://sixcolors.com/post/2018/07/apple-releases-software-fix-
for-macbook-pro-slowdown/)

